
False inference in fMRI:  clarifications from the authors of the PNAS paper - omginternets
http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/nichols/entry/bibliometrics_of_cluster/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12032269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12032269)

